# final version of my custom build



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

Found a off road motorcycle bag that fits the 48 volt battery perfectly. Put together a not to cheesy looking controller mount made from wood and mounted to the water bottle mounts. Weight distribution much better since getting rid of the rear rack crap.Bike weighs 40 lbs.


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------

